
Psilocybin leads to increases in the personality domain of openness (2011) [pdf] - lainon
https://web.archive.org/web/20131013040445/http://www.heffter.org/docs/2013pdf/Openness-psilocybin%202011.pdf
======
philodelta
why post an archival instance of this paper?
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3537171/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3537171/)

